

Bottle Web Framework - A Single File Python Microframework - devy
http://bottlepy.org/

======
gabeio
I LOVE THIS MICRO FRAMEWORK!!!!!!!!

it removes the route problem many other frameworks have as the other
frameworks use the name of the method as the page name which means a lot of
python operators can not be used as page names for example from, import,
while, for, and, is, if, else, pass, to and many others...

